# Books and kit on Italian WW2 aviation on e-bay



## al49 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, 
I just ordered a book and a the PCM Macchi C205 kit from this guy on e-bay
zeleyian - Offerte zeleyian, Giocattoli e Modellismo, Libri e Riviste su eBay.it
The guy is based in Brighton, UK so I think this opportunity will be specially appreciated by British friends, but not only.
Prices are generally cheaper then current prices in Italy.
I will also add a note on this post when I will receive the good.
Cheers
Alberto


----------



## cdpic2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for info!
Ciao


----------

